# Tivo Roamio and Austin Time Warner cable issues



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I have done due diligence and researched all my options for either upgrading my equipment to DirectTV's Genie, considering Dish's Hopper or switching to Roamio plus. Technically and feature-wise I am in the Tivo Roamio plus court.

The only thing really stopping me is the issues I'm reading about the cable card and tuning adapter issues provided by my local Time Warner (Austin). Right now I have 3 DVR's (DirecTV) and dependable equipment/recordings but I really like the idea of no dish and a Roamio with mini's, so it's extremely tempting.
I just don't want to lay out some serious money for equipment and monthly fees and a 2 year commitment if there is real potential for problems. 

If you're on the Austin Time Warner system with a Roamio, I'd like to hear your experiences, good and bad with this equipment combination.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

The best thing to do is call your local office, ask for the engineer(s) and ask them what the latest firmware is that's being deployed to their cablecards and Tuning adapters. Compare that with the many threads here related to any tuning issues and you'll know if it will work completely and to your satisfaction. Just also keep in mind that time warner likes to copy protect just about everything except local broadcast channels, so that may limit many TiVo transfers and out of home streaming features of the new Roamio. It sucks and I had to buy a Slingbox 350 to do OOH streaming.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> The best thing to do is call your local office, ask for the engineer(s) and ask them what the latest firmware is that's being deployed to their cablecards and Tuning adapters. Compare that with the many threads here related to any tuning issues and you'll know if it will work completely and to your satisfaction. Just also keep in mind that time warner likes to copy protect just about everything except local broadcast channels, so that may limit many TiVo transfers and out of home streaming features of the new Roamio. It sucks and I had to buy a Slingbox 350 to do OOH streaming.


Do you really think they'll let me talk to an engineer without putting up a fight with me to try to answer my question? I'd be willing to try, but I'm guessing it might be like asking to speak to the president of a company or something like that. How would you ask to speak to an engineer?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The issues you see here are often a microcosm from those with issues. Its fairly rare to see a bunch of posts about how great something is. Check out forums for your comparative products and you'll see the same thing. Hell, even vaulted Apple has tons of folks on forums providing negative feedback.

So, don't be too jaded if you don't hear back from someone extremely local. Remember the 30 day return policy and use if necessary.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

marklyn said:


> Do you really think they'll let me talk to an engineer without putting up a fight with me to try to answer my question? I'd be willing to try, but I'm guessing it might be like asking to speak to the president of a company or something like that. How would you ask to speak to an engineer?


 I would call and immediately tell them you have a new TiVo Roamio and already spoke to TiVo tech support and they said that their new Roamio requires firmware "x" and "y" for your systems cable cards and tuning adapters (if applicable) and are requesting ones with those installed and then just take it from there, based on what they say after that. If they question everything ask to be connected to tech support, then work your way up to the engineers if you have to.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

We're in Austin - out near Circle C. We have a Roamio Basic OTA and a Pro on lovely TWC cable. Zero issues with the Basic - we can get all the broadcast stations with an amplified mohu leaf mounted indoors (occasionally Fox and CW will be affected by weather, but it's not bad enough that I've looked into running a coax down from the attic.)

Our Pro did exhibit some sporadic tuning issues. After lots of reading here, I think I have them nailed down by adding signal attenuators to the cable that feeds the Pro. They've only been in place for a few days, so I can't say for sure, yet, but I *think* the problem is resolved.
(Yes, it's very odd that a TiVo would have a problem with too much signal, but that appears to be the case.)

Time Warner is a pain, but I don't know that they're any worse than DTV or Dish. I've read that other DVR's have made up a lot of ground on TiVo, and while I don't doubt it, I'm still willing to work to have the TiVo experience - great transport control in shows, great support from community members here, and incredible 3rd party applications that can get your TiVo's to do some cool stuff.

Anyway, if you have any questions I can answer, post here, or shoot me a PM.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

Crrink said:


> We're in Austin - out near Circle C. We have a Roamio Basic OTA and a Pro on lovely TWC cable. Zero issues with the Basic - we can get all the broadcast stations with an amplified mohu leaf mounted indoors (occasionally Fox and CW will be affected by weather, but it's not bad enough that I've looked into running a coax down from the attic.)
> 
> Our Pro did exhibit some sporadic tuning issues. After lots of reading here, I think I have them nailed down by adding signal attenuators to the cable that feeds the Pro. They've only been in place for a few days, so I can't say for sure, yet, but I *think* the problem is resolved.
> (Yes, it's very odd that a TiVo would have a problem with too much signal, but that appears to be the case.)
> ...


What type of tuning issues did you have with the pro? Also, did you notice or know what cable card make and version you have? I'm curious if you have the most current version.
Also, to be clear, you have to have the separate tuning adapter from Time Warner, right? Have you tried recording several things at once, say 5, different shows? I thought that is where the issue came into play.
Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

marklyn said:


> What type of tuning issues did you have with the pro? Also, did you notice or know what cable card make and version you have? I'm curious if you have the most current version.
> Also, to be clear, you have to have the separate tuning adapter from Time Warner, right? Have you tried recording several things at once, say 5, different shows? I thought that is where the issue came into play.
> Thanks again for the info.


I do have recent cablecard firmware (though I do need to check my exact version in the big thread about tuning issues) and yes, I have a Tuning Adapter - you can't get any SDV channels (lots of popular ones) without one.

I can usually tune/record six shows at once. Occasionally I'll have a problem with 1 or 2 tuners.

The issues I have are occasional failed tunes - the TiVo will tune to channel X and get no picture or sound. Often changing the channel up/down will get it to try again with success, but when the TiVo is tuning on its own for recordings, it doesn't do this, for whatever reason.

I added a signal attenuator which has made the problem better, but hasn't eliminated it yet. I've missed very few shows because of it, thankfully, and have other TiVo's that have picked those missed shows up successfully, so it's not a gigantic deal at the moment, but it's an issue I'd like to resolve completely if I can.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

That is good information. I am still a little apprehensive about moving everything over from DirecTV to TWC and Tivo Roamio, especially since I will be dependent on 1 box. As of right now my DirecTV DVR's (all 3) have been very reliable with not missing recordings but I really dislike keeping up with 3 season passes (redundancy aside).
I'm not sure what I'm going to do but talking to other Austin TWC customers helps.
Thanks again.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Using TWC here in Austin, with a 2tuner Tivo (Premiere) to test. 
My first tuning adapter didn't work, this one is ok. I have the same issues you read about here; sometimes channels (usually blocks of 2-6) won't tune in. You do the up/down channel and 'usually' they appear right away, sometimes not. It's annoying but not too frequent. I don't like the random nature of it tho. It's commonly reported here, so may be a Tivo issue? don't know. I do get some microblocking too but I'm not at the place where I want to deal with TWC about it. TWC was here recently looking at my PC modem and said my signal was strong.
98% of content is copy-protected by TWC. (can't stream or copy to PC).

Main reason I use TWC is that it's paid via my condo association. I never had any other service to compare. used basic cable and over the air before. not thrilled with TWC's content control, but until someone like Apple can crack the content providers the cablcos are in control.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

We use Grande in Austin. They not only support Tivo, Tivo is their DVR. I have cable cards on my 2 boxes and have had few (TV) related issues.

When google fiber gets here next year I'll do TV and phone through grande and Google fiber for internet.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

Austin Bike said:


> We use Grande in Austin. They not only support Tivo, Tivo is their DVR. I have cable cards on my 2 boxes and have had few (TV) related issues.
> 
> When google fiber gets here next year I'll do TV and phone through grande and Google fiber for internet.


Argggh. I am/have been waiting for Grande to move into my area (metric/braker) but I keep hearing that it will happen "one day". Been hearing this for 2-3 year now. Looks like I'm stuck with TWC Austin.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> The best thing to do is call your local office, ask for the engineer(s) and ask them what the latest firmware is that's being deployed to their cablecards and Tuning adapters. Compare that with the many threads here related to any tuning issues and you'll know if it will work completely and to your satisfaction. Just also keep in mind that time warner likes to copy protect just about everything except local broadcast channels, so that may limit many TiVo transfers and out of home streaming features of the new Roamio. It sucks and I had to buy a Slingbox 350 to do OOH streaming.


OK. So I took the time to drive to my local TW office, the largest one in Austin and waited 25 minutes for my number to be called. Took 45 seconds to explain why I wanted to talk to an engineer or technician about cable card or tuning adapter issues, took the guy behind the counter about 2 seconds to basically say 'no'. 
He claims the only resource I'd have access to talk to is their technical support team. I told him (politely) that I've dealt with their tech support in the past and would rather take a beating.
I told him due to the significant financial and contractual agreement risks, I really didn't want to consider moving from satellite to cable if I couldn't at least ask some of my questions directly to someone with that experience or knowledge. That didn't seem to matter. I think I might be a mind reader, I could swear I heard him think "next". So I told him that it looks like I might just be staying with satellite unless I can find someone/thing convincing enough to take a risk.
I guess this is what is wrong with corporate America today. Troublemakers like me are probably best not being courted when there are plenty of other people out there that are ready to sign up with basic TWC equipment.

I do realize I've got 30 days with Tivo but I sure as heck don't want to go through all the trouble to get everything setup, only to potentially have to undo everything and go back to satellite.


----------

